# Winexpert Shrink Capsules



## masta (Feb 20, 2005)

I saw mention of Winexpert making shrink caps for their Limited Edition series...George or anyone have any knowledge of this?


----------



## geocorn (Feb 20, 2005)

I have not heard a thing, but I will check it out tomorrow.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

I have used those shrink caps alot with standard straight top bottles, but alot if not most of my used bottles have a large flare on top which prevents the use of shrink caps. Some of the bottles are nicely dressed without them, but some look like they are missing something.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Oh CW! I saw something recently on Ebay.... 





Let me find the link and I'll post it for you.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

Hmmm, I guess the auction was over, but I saw an auction for 200 shrink caps, and some of them were made especially for those bottles with the flare. 





I will keep my eyes open for a re-list and let you know....


----------



## masta (Mar 1, 2005)

I have large shrinks which fit over most of the flare tops...but some are just too big!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 1, 2005)

that guy is back on ebay selling 200 caps at a time and he has some large ones too.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Well I have some large ones, but they do not fit over the bartops. Thanks Martina sweetie.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 1, 2005)

That is good to know. I actually thought of getting some, but if they don't fit over them I am gonna forget it. I have a few of those as you describe too, and I hate them because I can never get a cork in them which looks half-way decent, nor can I put something over it to hide the crappy corking.....





Nah, Glenvall, not sweet, I'm pretty salty. (I eat too many potato chips)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 1, 2005)

Ya gotta have a floor corker for the bartop bottles to look right. I also had trouble with the double lever corker with them.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes, I know. I've read that as well. 


I sort of like my corker in every other way, except for these darn bartop bottles. I usually don't give any of my wine away - except to good friends and family - so, the _little_ "goofs" don't bother me much.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 4, 2005)

Well as long as the corks are going in well and doing a good job while in there, no worries, enjoy the wine.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 10, 2005)

CW, ever tried the "hot wax" dip method? I plan on trying that next. I bought a small embosser on-line to add an inital on the top while the wax was still hot to give it that personal look. I was wondering who else had success with the wax approach?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 10, 2005)

No, Joe, I never was interested in the wax thang. It is just not that appealing to me.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

I wax my fancy glass syrup bottles, I put a gold foil on first to make the wax eisier to remove, I have been thinking of putting a gold ribbon or string under the foil to pull the foil and wax off with, the right string would look nice, I haven't found it yet, and I use red wax.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow, you men are fancy!!!





I just slap a label and shrink-capon it and am done with it!!!


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 13, 2005)

Its that presentation thang you know!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

Hahaha, yes. I understand. But hot wax and a bottle with my limited "handyman" abilities would result in a disaster.









You should post some pictures of the waxed tops. Is there special "bottling wax?" or what do you use?


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't have any pictures I know of but I will look when I get home, I am out of the fancy bottles now, the wax I get from the syrup supply store, I think it's just plain wax comes in a 5lb block, have to chop it up to get in the pot, I have a dedicated pot and spoon just for wax, when I'm done I just let it harden in the pot, I think 5lbs. will last forever.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 13, 2005)

Oh yea, you only dip the wax 2/3 the way up the foil, thinking of the person who has to remove it latter. That's where the ribbon would come in, and look nice too, sometimes I let the wax drip down the side of the bottle. (men are all for show)


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 13, 2005)

I have not used my stock yet. I am ordering some splits from George and would use the wax on them. I think that the shrink closures are abit too large for the splits. I also ordered an embossing small tool for $9.00 on line with my initial. The same tool that "letter writers use on their envelopes when they seal the flap. Anyway here's the current instructions that I have to use the wax. (Apparently, 1-block with do approx. 30 bottles.


Cut the wax in cubes to fit a narrow can like "Campbell's Soup." You need three (3) cans, one for the wax, two to support the can w/wax.


Use a clothes pin to connect the cans to together to prevent the can of wax from tilting. Place all three(3) cans in a pot on the stove with some water in the pot (Not much, just enough to start the wax to melt. Add water as needed, be careful *NOT *to pour the water into the hot wax. As the wax melts, add more wax to approx. the height you want (half-way up the can) keeping the water in the pot at very low heat will keep the wax hot.


Holding the corked bottle of wine up-side down, dip the bottle into the can of wax and as you remove the bottle approaching the tip, give the bottle a gentle "twist" to finish off the top. Now is the time to add that embosser if you would want....Done. "Sounds easy? I don't know yet!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow.










I think I'm going to stick to the shrinky-caps!



If I would attempt that, I think I'd end up in the hospital.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 14, 2005)

med, if you can make wine out of briar bushes you can wax your lids...lol


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 14, 2005)

Never made briar wine. Nor do I intend to. But, I'm still staying away from the waxed bottle-tops.





now where was your mind?!?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 14, 2005)

I would just end up making a big mess, I think. I am very clumsy sometimes, and burn mywelf often when I cook, so...


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Mar 21, 2005)

Note to anyone new like me...get a rolling boil before dipping the bottle in to shrink the caps, they don't shrink in hot water very well.


----------



## geocorn (Mar 21, 2005)

I just hold mine over an old fashioned tea kettle. The steam works very well and it keeps you away from the boiling water. Use a long knife to hold the shrink wrap in place until it shrinks.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow George, 


Steam and sanitation all in one application.



Stinkie, super boiling hot water is dangerous, especially holding a good bottle of wine and you gotta let go...nah


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

I use an electric water cooker. It is energy efficient, and you don't have to heat up a lot of water. They are not deep, but deep enough to shrink one of those caps. The bottle doesn't get too hot either. For me, it's a good way to do it.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

Martina, please expand on _"Electric WaterCooker?" _Sorry, I am not familiar with that appliance.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

I use a heat gun on the lowest setting. If you ever try it, you wont go back to steam or hot water. Mine is a Warner.


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

We use one on our shrink wrap. Good stuff. Trick is to _keep moving and not too close...._job done quick!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes, keep moving. What do you shrink wrap? I guess art to ship?


----------



## Maui Joe (Mar 21, 2005)

You are correct. I wrap it around the four corners with foam underneath to protect the frames. Amazing stuff!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Yep, whole pallets of small boxes are held together even when stacked haphazardly, and shipped around the world, after shrinkwrapping.


----------



## RAMROD (Mar 30, 2005)

You should see some of the pallet I off load out in the Gulf in high seas man that shrink wrap is some bad stuff.


----------

